# 14 year old homeschooler



## BG (Mar 14, 2009)

Yahoo!

and here:[video=youtube;VC8T4TPAIc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC8T4TPAIc0[/video]



Sorry about the Oh, my goodness at the end she is a moderate/dem


----------



## turmeric (Mar 14, 2009)

The next Bill Buckley?


----------



## matt01 (Mar 14, 2009)

Interesting clip. 



> Jonathan Krohn is a 14 year-old home schooled young man who has been performing on stage since he was eight. Inside Edition’s Debora Norville named him “Atlanta’s Most Talented Child” in 2006. Jonathan has had 3 call-backs for the Broadway part of Michael Banks in Mary Poppins.
> 
> He has played the cello since he was 4 and has recently taken up the Banjo. He is active at his church, Peachtree Corners Baptist, and in his spare time he is playing with his dog Spot, and listening to anything political. He loves talk radio. He has also taken up golf in hopes to play with his favorite politicians.





> This book’s title defines its contents as well as any. The words “Define Conservatism” obviously imply that the pages of this book are filled entirely with an in-depth definition of the American political viewpoint of Conservatism. So what is the importance of this book, you may ask? For starters, this book is important because it gives a clear-cut, easy to understand, definition of Conservatism. It is my belief, that if someone wants to better understand what they believe, then they must have an easy, yet strong, way to define it. Secondly, if we are to effectively communicate the message of Conservatism then we must have a way to define it. And third, if we want to understand who is a Conservative, and what ideas are Conservative ideas, then we must have a way to define it. Now your question probably is what is a Conservative? Since this is what we are going to discuss in-depth in the book, I will give you the base definition of a Conservative.
> 
> This is: Someone who believes in Life Personal Responsibility Less Government The Founding Principles
> 
> ...



And of course he needs to have a blog: Define Conservatism...


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 14, 2009)

that was just scary


----------

